# Dog Booties Recommendations Please!!



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Ok, I didn't get to hunt this weekend as Remmi has had really sore paws for a week or so. The area between her nail and the pad gets beat to heck and cracks/bleeds when she runs through crusty snow. I went to Scheels in Fargo on Saturday and bought some dog booties, but they don't seem to fit her very well. I don't remember the name, but the model I bought were red in color and cost $34.99. They had a rubberized bottom (which I liked).

I've looked through the old posts and saw dogbooties.com, but they didn't seem to be the quality I was looking for. SO.........

I'd love to know what you guys put on your dogs? If there is a way to "condition" her paws (we walk/run her outside everyday)? I don't really care the cost, I just want them to be comfortable for her so she can HUNT for me!! Thanks in advance! :beer:


----------



## brianb

You're fooling your self on the quality of dogbooties.com. You don't need anything fancy, just something to protect the foot. It isn't like a person's foot with support and all that.

I've used the $40 sets from Cabela's and the rubber lewis boots but I like these better. Just wrap a round of black tape on the top and they'll stay on just fine. Plus if you lose one, so what it is only a couple of dollars and you can order them in any number not just sets of 4.

I've hunted chukars in Washington, on step rock cliffs and they held up just fine. This is one area where you get what you pay for doesn't apply. They are a true bargain.


----------



## Dak

These are the ones we have Ugly Dog Hunting Company:

https://secure.earthlogic.com/uglyweb/protective.php

I have also heard that putting mushers wax on their pads is helpful.


----------



## Dak

These are the ones we have Ugly Dog Hunting Company:

https://secure.earthlogic.com/uglyweb/protective.php

I have also heard that putting mushers wax on their pads is helpful. Haven't tried it though.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Brianb,
Maybe I'm being to dang picky!?!?!?

Dak,
Those look really nice, thanks for posting that site.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I really need to figure something out, she was really sore.


----------



## wirenut

Here is another you may be interested in. 
http://www.gearfordogs.com/pages/Dog_Booties.shtml


----------



## brianb

I'd certainly try the $10 for 4 before the $48 set at uglydog.

Give them a try.


----------



## Dick Monson

Yep, used the Cabelas boots too. Trim the nails or they will wear out quick. Forget the velcro, tape them on and cut the tape when done.


----------



## Burly1

I once watched a quail hunting show that was filmed in Mexico. The guides used burlap around the paws, and covered the entire paw and pad with duct tape. They worked well in the cactus environment, stayed on reliably, and were simply cut off at the end of the day. I've not tried it, but it sure looked like a simple and cost effective solution to me. Lots of road work during the off season still seems to be the best solution for sore pads, but snow and ice throws a new variable into that equasion. We didn't have any sore foot trouble on the last few trips last season, but the poor dogs would build up so many snow and ice balls on their legs and chests that they had a heckuva time getting around. Good luck with those booties. Burl


----------



## Bobm

go to sled dog forums and ask them, they use them a lot more than hunters and can give good advice about this and a lot of other stuff also.


----------



## Bigdog

I have used the dog booties brand in 1000 denier and have not had any issues. Did wear out the seams on a Cabelas brand with the neoprene upper.

If you do try dog booties, go for the elastic velcro option, it helps to keep them on.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Thanks everyone. This helps a ton. I will definately get the advice of some sled dog people and try the inexpensive dogbooties option. If nothing else, they would be great to have just to cary in my vest!


----------



## wirenut

Here is another, less expensive option.
http://forum.versatiledogs.com/viewtopi ... s&start=45


----------



## Dan Bueide

Here's another source:

http://www.dogbooties.com/330dencorboo.html

Agreed that nothing fancy needed - usually the first damage comes from their claws poking through the front, so all the fancy uppers, soles and closures will have been wasted anyway. And, they'll throw one every once in a while...

I've had best luck with a couple rounds of a thin strip of duct tape to anchor the velcro. Even then, I've lost boots.

One thing to remember, boots often times won't save a trip once the damage is done. If feet are that sore, the boots won't help much. When we used to take monster trips, I'd boot for the first couple of days and then remove the boots for the last day or so, to build up some natural protection. Doesn't seem to matter how tough the feet are, really ice-crusted snow - where they're breaking through an ice layer - does a lot of damage and I will boot in that case for all but the shortest trips.


----------



## waldo

Remmi,
A few years ago I had problem with one of my Gordon's that was all my fault. In August we were conditioning, me on mountain bike with dog, I ran her too hard on a hard surface and when we got home I noticed blood on the driveway. She had completely tore off the pads on all four feet, down to the flesh. After a a couple weeks of TLC and a few smacks upside my head, we started hunting with boots. The first pair were leather slip ons with velcro at the top, seemed to fit ok. It was kind of funny watching her at first, she would walk very funny and always tried to keep two feet off the ground. Well about 20 minutes into our first sharptail walk, she went into a pond to get a drink and as she came out, I could see as each of the $30 set came off in the mud. Next I tried some lace-up leather ones, kind of cool looking, they had holes in the front for the toenails to come through. Used some duct tape around the top and they worked ok, but after they dried out they were real stiff and hard to use the next time. Then I talked to guy that told me he just puts a few layers of duct tape right on the foot. So, the end of this long story is I was at Wally World and they had some nylon ones that had velcro at the top, but they were only $5 a set. So for the rest of that year and a few times since due to cuts here's what I've done and it works great. By the way the tollerance of your dog will have an impact on this, my dog is very tolerant of me doing anything to her, I think I could reach down her throat and pull out food without her blinking. I start with that foam wrap (that stuff trainers use under the tape so it doesn't stick to you so bad) around the whole foot and up th leg a little way. Use some athletic tape to hold it in place. Then I take a piece of duct tape about 12" long, I take it about from the dew claw pad on the back of the leg down, over the toes and back up the front. The I take another piece of duct tape and do the same from the side, down and up the other side. These two pieces should not be too tight, make sure that the ankle and toes can still flex. Then I put on the nylon boots, close the velcro tight. The I take another piece of duct tape and go over the boot from a the back to the front like before, then another side to side, then another front to back. Then the final step is to wrap around the leg at the point where all the other duct tape ends are, around and around a few times stopping after you have a couple of wraps around where the boot velcro is. This is a major pain and takes about 15 minutes to do all 4 feet once you and your dog are good at it. Works great and the duct tape will last a few hours before they get down to the boot, I would guess I got maybe 25 hours of ground time out of a set of boots. I forgot to mention that I tried this system without the protection inside the boot and her feet got rubbed sore just from rubbing on the inside of the boot, so I found it to be very important to wrap them with something before you put the boots on.


----------



## gonehuntin'

A guy on another forum that hunts cactus a lot, says the best boots you can get are old motorcycle innertubes. Wrap the paw in vet wrap first. Cut a strip of innertube, tape in on with duct tape, including the sides. Says it's the toughest boot he's found and the price is right.


----------



## wirenut

gonehuntin' said:


> A guy on another forum that hunts cactus a lot, says the best boots you can get are old motorcycle innertubes. Wrap the paw in vet wrap first. Cut a strip of innertube, tape in on with duct tape, including the sides. Says it's the toughest boot he's found and the price is right.


If you look at my previous post it has pictures and details how to make boots from innertubes. :beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Guys, this was all VERY helpful. I guess I should have posted this question before I went out and bought booties for the first time! :evil:


----------



## gonehuntin'

Wirenut, that's a GREAT POST! I didn't think about goind with the curve of the innertube and leaving the end open. Makes sense.


----------

